# Mold on polymeric fill sand



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello to all,

On approx. 1275 sqft of pecan-colored tumbled travertine [non-sealed], pool decking pavers in the Versailles pattern, the polymeric sand btw the travertine pavers is now black and moldy. This was installed in Nov 2014, pool water filled later Feb 2015.

What product and/or process is there to get this back to the original colored [off white/light gray]? Also, some of the tumbled travertine pavers where there are natural pits, also have mold in them too. Suggestions to clean these areas? Also, there are some area's where the pavers intersect and if all four intersecting pavers have a depression, then there might be a pit the size of a nickel to quarter as the largest...most are size of a pea.

Finally, is there anything I can do to prevent or slow-down the future molding process? The widest areas are maybe 1/8" and a but wider where the travertine butts up to the foundation.

Thank you and pls let me know if you have any questions?

regards, tstex


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you know the maker of the pavers? You might want to start with them to see what they allow for in terms of cleaning. 

1:10 solution of bleach and water usually works and you want to make sure you neutralize and rinse it down afterwards. TSP also works.

As far as the preventative stuff, a good penetrating sealer should help slow down the process of future molding and staining.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks W-on-Wash.

Tumbled travertine is a softer stone w depressions in it that contains soft material. A solid rule is nothing acidic bc that will etch it. Avoid anything caustic as well. When you state bleach to water 10:1, what beach concentration are you referring to: 6%, 8.25%, 12.5%. I use a "concentrated 8.25% for the pool water vs CL tablets.

Have not tried TSP...


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

How do you know it's mold??


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Canarywood1 said:


> How do you know it's mold??


 Had a friend that is a builder tell me. It's more prevalent in the places that receive less sunlight and tend to stay wetter the longest. 

We have also had record rainfalls this year, including 16" in 1-2 days last week and then 2-3" over the last 4-5 days and 3-5 more inches expected this Fri-Sat...My irrigation controller has cob-webs on it...

Thanks Canary


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Look at a product called Concrobium,( spelling may be off) It is a cleaner made for mold.

link here: http://ccs.infospace.com/ClickHandl...2&mid=9&hash=033F9FF7078A7FFF0F076825A23CDF47

Then a good sealer applied to retard the growth.


ED


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Ed...that's a TSP-based biocide...I appreciate your suggestion. I will do some research on this...Any suggestions on a good outdoor tumbled travertine sealer?

My theory is I'd rather pay more and do the wk less often....thanks again, tstex


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Quik-crete sells a concrete sealer, It should work well for travertine.


ED


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Use a silane/siloxane penetrating sealer, Sherwin Willams and prosoco have good products.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Canarywood1 said:


> Use a silane/siloxane penetrating sealer, Sherwin Willams and prosoco have good products.


 Canary, do you have a preference on the sealer to be silane based or silxane based for our tumbled travertine pavers? I noticed that the sealers components penetrate up to 1/4" into the stone, preventing water absorption, but allowing moisture to be released...that's pretty good material,,,this also prevents it from flaking and peeling...thanks


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

tstex said:


> Canary, do you have a preference on the sealer to be silane based or silxane based for our tumbled travertine pavers? I noticed that the sealers components penetrate up to 1/4" into the stone, preventing water absorption, but allowing moisture to be released...that's pretty good material,,,this also prevents it from flaking and peeling...thanks



Silane is probably the best product out there for your application as opposed to a film type sealer which lies on the surface, here's a link that will give you a better understanding of the product.


http://concretesealerreviews.com/best-silane-siloxane-concrete-sealers/


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow, that is an extensive document w unbelievable amt's of detail and comparative analysis. 

At first glance, I did not see anything other than concrete being the main substrate, so all of these comparisons are ok for tumbled travertine? Both are a lime/calcium based stone, so there's a similarity. Thanks again Canary.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

tstex said:


> Wow, that is an extensive document w unbelievable amt's of detail and comparative analysis.
> 
> At first glance, I did not see anything other than concrete being the main substrate, so all of these comparisons are ok for tumbled travertine? Both are a lime/calcium based stone, so there's a similarity. Thanks again Canary.



As far as i know they are, Travertine is sedimentary, and limestone is metamorphic, so they are cousins.


----------

